# Interesting article re paying in sterling or euro overseas



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Have a read of this - it might save you a few bob!

Daily Mail article pay in euro or sterling

Russell


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, a very interesting article and a link to a free pre paid card with FX. We are off to France soon so this came at the right time.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We regularly use the Auchan in the commercial centre on the N12 (J31 on the A16) outside Boulogne. It's our first and our last stop when we go to France.

The last couple of years we have noticed that they now ask if we want to pay in stirling or euros at the shop tills and at the fuel station.
We always choose euros.

I don't think we've been asked anywhere else.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we always pay in Euros


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The last couple of years we have noticed that they now ask if we want to pay in stirling or euros at the shop tills and at the fuel station.


Ditto Auchan Dunquerque-though the choice is shown on the credit card machine eg press 1 for euros, 2 for pounds"


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I got caught in Ireland last year - didn't spot it at first, but the exchange rate was also much poorer than I could get for cash.

Perhaps we can do the same for all our visitors to the Olympics next year - payback!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

IanA said:


> I got caught in Ireland last year - didn't spot it at first, but the exchange rate was also much poorer than I could get for cash.
> 
> Perhaps we can do the same for all our visitors to the Olympics next year - payback!!


Why payback ???? in the uk we have ripped people off for years including our own people.

Simple rule :
If you are in a foreign country, pay with the funny money


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scam*

Obvious to me. I have always paid in Euros. Knowing full well Nationwide gave me a good rate.

I can just imagine people feeling all warm when they see the £ sign and think "agh yes, I will pay in pounds, know where I am up-to then"

Thieving gits, they should be locked up. These words spring to mind. Theft, Thieves, scam, tricks, lies etc.

TM


----------

